
What happens to your Steam account when you die? - jwfxpr
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2017-10-06-what-happens-to-your-steam-account-when-you-die
======
Zekio
funny that the they write

"How much have you spent on your Steam account, do you reckon? Even if it's a
rough estimate, try and come up with a figure"

without trying to check if there exist steam account value calculators such as
[https://steamdb.info/calculator/](https://steamdb.info/calculator/) so people
can't get extra disappointed in themselves

